# G7X Review by Dpreview



## xps (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0094975888/its-all-in-the-details-canon-powershot-g7-x-review


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

The review has been there for a long time, they finally added a conclusion. It took a while because several different DPReview photographers used it, and the results seem to be in line with other reviews I've seen.

Good Sensor, supurb lens, slow autofocus, sometimes does not focus, and so on.

Having a good camera but really slow autofocus that sometimes seems to lock up is a huge issue when compared to the competition. I'd avoid it unless Canon can fix that issue.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Having a good camera but really slow autofocus that sometimes seems to lock up is a huge issue when compared to the competition. I'd avoid it unless Canon can fix that issue.


Same opinion. Especially for that price.
Pitty, because I was looking for exactly this camera. (And I won't buy Sony by principle).


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 12, 2014)

i am glad that i decided to buy the Sony RX100 III.

canon has done what it always does.. comes late to the party and holds back.

a little more efford and the G7X could have beat the sony.. but no.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> i am glad that i decided to buy the Sony RX100 III.


And I hope that you will never get into any service issue with it. 
Have fun.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, that makes it Panasonic LX100 for me...


----------



## Jon_D (Nov 13, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Jon_D said:
> 
> 
> > i am glad that i decided to buy the Sony RX100 III.
> ...



i have sony gear for years. TV and hifi... never had any issues.
so i am pretty confident in sony gear.

but in 15 years i had 2 canon bodys die after the warranty periode.
canon was not a big help either in these cases.


----------



## Woody (Nov 13, 2014)

I just bought the cheapest point-and-shoot camera with the best image quality: EOS-M with 22 f/2 lens. Loving it! ;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 13, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> i have sony gear for years. TV and hifi... never had any issues.
> so i am pretty confident in sony gear.
> 
> but in 15 years i had 2 canon bodys die after the warranty periode.
> canon was not a big help either in these cases.



Look up Sony XSRD. Their reliability was awful. The projector lamps didn't last and the color modules broke. 4 lamps in 2 years, and the the screen developed a stronger green tint as time went on.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 13, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Jon_D said:
> ...


My experience is the complete opposite. And the my experience with the Sony service was indescribable. :
Especially long term repair during warranty and not willing to add this repair time at the end of warranty when the next failure appeared. I had to threaten them with my lawyer. Otherwise they would have charged me.
And I had issues not with only one part. And I got insight how they put pimped products to HiFi magazines to get better tests. Products that didn't match the series. Really nice guys, aren't they. 
So now I can understand you and you hopefully me.


----------

